# Angel's triplets



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

I slept so good last night and woke up at 6am to check on Angel and low and behold there she was cleaning up triplets. :girl: :girl: :boy: Hubby said she was waiting till my guard was down to have them that she had seen what I did to Charm and wanted no part of that. :ROFL: Well she did great all on her own and I couldnt be more proud. Here they are.

Brown eyed tiny spotted girl









Blue eyed black and white girl









Blue eyed boy









They have all had a drink and are sleeping and warming in the sun with mom.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh my Teresa!!! Congratulations :leap:

The best part of not being there when they kid........no assisting, means all is well 

I am so happy for you.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

You are so right. This was my first unattended kidding and all went so well. I think that is why I slept so well last night, she is such an experienced do with a great kidding history I really wasnt worried.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you first unattended kidding??? Oh to be a stay at home mom 

So far I have missed more then 50% of our kiddings here as they like to be sneaky


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

She gave you some nice babies! And some :girl: :girl: ! :stars: 

I like the first girl, those are considered moonspots right?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!!! I had a feeling she was going to do that :lol:
:stars:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

RunAround said:


> She gave you some nice babies! And some :girl: :girl: ! :stars:
> 
> I like the first girl, those are considered moonspots right?


Thanks and from what I have researched they are moon spots, if not I don't care I love spots.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations. What beautiful babies, and yep she waited to let you have a good night sleep.

I only wish we were there for that many kidding's. Even when I am hope I still manage to miss some. 

I bet she feels so much better.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok... went and posted on the other thread before checking for a new one :doh: 

CONGRATS!!!! They are GORGEOUS!!! :leap: I am almost scared to ask if you are keeping the moonspoted girl..... hhhhhhmmmm..... I might have to up my number to two or three instead of one or two :scratch: Now to break the news to Hubby...... Teresa... I am telling him it is your fault :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the triplets!

The first girl is SOOOO cute, and love the belly band on the other doeling


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations- such a colorful group of babies- lucky you!


----------



## lilbird (Mar 30, 2008)

Congrats!!! They are most beautiful!!!!!! love the colors!!!
Jill


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Brandi, I will have to see them all before I know for sure who I am keeping but you will get first pick of does I do not keep.  
All will be listed as reserved for now.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations! At least all went well and there were doelings! Love the moonspotted buckskin doe!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm so glad this kidding was easier then the last one! They are beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

They are gorgeous!!!! Congrats and great job Angel!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow....she certainly gave you some beauties!! I love 'em all!! Congratulations!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

How many does that leave due to kid Teresa??


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

I have 4 more blue eyed does due to kid right now and then one brown eyed doe due in August.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

YEAH! Babies, Babies, BABIES!!!  :leap:  :leap:


----------

